# Once upon a June.....



## JustJazzie (Jun 27, 2014)

I love sitting around looking into my archives, so I thought this might be fun. Go into your archives and find your favorite photo from a last june!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 27, 2014)

I shared this one back when I took it I think.


----------



## limr (Jun 27, 2014)

Interesting theme.

Last year, I was at a vintage airshow:





It was also the summer of the infamous Maine Yellow Filter Incident. I was on vacation and shooting mostly black and white and so had a yellow filter on the lens. Then I found a rare roll of Kodak 100 film in a little shop so I loaded it up and started shooting, but forgot that I still had the yellow filter on. I was shooting a rangefinder (the Zorki) so I couldn't even tell through the lens. Shot the whole damn roll that way and it came out terrible. Shame, because there were some shots I really liked that relied heavily on color. Alas, at least some of them converted to B&W well enough:


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 28, 2014)

My god what a difference a year makes... eek. It hurt my eyes to go back through some of that stuff.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 28, 2014)

MJ Tribute Show by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 28, 2014)

Eeeekkkk walking dead !!!


----------



## mishele (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 29, 2014)

029a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 29, 2014)

I love all these! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ready... Set... CRINGE!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 30, 2014)

June 22 2013

Super Moon. 

DSC_0002 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr

June 8th 2013.

Mr.Brown LOL


DSC_0005 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 30, 2014)

June I usually chill out in NJ. A couple yrs ago I went down to visit a friend in Islamorada. Seas were calm so we took his boat over to Bimini, a small island in the Bahamas and the first landfall, about 64 miles away. Here's my buddy with a Mahi we caught on the way over.





[/URL][/IMG]

This guy is a local miscreant who sells pot and fresh conch. I can't quite recall which one we purchased.





[/URL][/IMG]
        The weather can turn in a hurry in this part of the world. This boy came from the yacht anchored on the left horizon. In a hurry to get something they needed to ride out the impending storm. We rode it out above the restaurant where we brought our fish in return for giving the owner the rest of it and $10 each for two rooms.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mishele (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 30, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> June 22 2013  Super Moon. https://flic.kr/p/eTtjKqDSC_0002 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr  June 8th 2013.  Mr.Brown LOL https://flic.kr/p/eGqw9TDSC_0005 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


That the happiest bear I think I've ever seen! <3 it!

   this is really really awesome Mishele! I don't normally call bug shots "beautiful" but this certainly is!


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 30, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> June 22 2013
> 
> Super Moon.
> 
> ...



Wow, I think I shot the same moon! Mine's a little soft. Handheld. I don't know much about the heavens, but it looks like it's a slightly different view. Different location or different time perhaps?





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 30, 2014)

That is a really cool buggie, Mishele. I might even let him land on my pate'


----------



## mishele (Jun 30, 2014)

keyseddie said:


> That is a really cool buggie, Mishele. I might even let him land on my pate'



When am I coming to visit you in the Keys?!! I love it down there!!


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll ask my main squeeze and show her your avatar.


----------



## a_auger (Jun 30, 2014)

Last June I was working at the Bagotville International Air Show. I had the best seats in the house since I was working in the field across the runway from the crowd. Going through my pictures I've realized how much I've grown with my processing skills! These are reprocessed pics taken with my old gear: T3 with EF75-300.

1: 



2: 



3: My favourite of the bunch. No, it's not in focus, but Rob Holland, the pilot of that stuntplane must have been going 200+ knots at maybe 30 feet from my head! I only had enough time to point the camera and take the shot. If I would have had my 7D at the time, I'm sure I would have gotten it in focus!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 30, 2014)

keyseddie said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > June 22 2013
> ...



I hand Held as well 1/250th @ 300mm with @ Tamron  70-300mm f/4-5.6 Di VC USD on Nikon D3100


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 30, 2014)

So sorry Jazzie, this was the only one I could find from June, 2013.. I hope this will do the job. 







And David, that brown bear shot is probably the best I've seen of your work.. It's almost like a studio portrait, nominated it for POTM June 14


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow dark one, the exposure is almost the same. Iso 100 300mm with Canon 70-300 which I no longer use, 5.6, 1/200.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 30, 2014)

Two from last June:


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 30, 2014)

thats a mighty nice dorado you got there 



keyseddie said:


> June I usually chill out in NJ. A couple yrs ago I went down to visit a friend in Islamorada. Seas were calm so we took his boat over to Bimini, a small island in the Bahamas and the first landfall, about 64 miles away. Here's my buddy with a Mahi we caught on the way over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 30, 2014)

It was a seat of the pants decision to go and we only had 2 old, twice frozen rigged ballyhoo with the eyes about to fall out. Nice bull fed the whole restaurant staff and got us a couple cheap rooms.:mrgreen:


----------



## snerd (Jun 30, 2014)

I looked, and my hobby started in July 2013, or so it seems. Sorry.


----------



## limr (Jun 30, 2014)

snerd said:


> I looked, and my hobby started in July 2013, or so it seems. Sorry.



So start a new July thread tomorrow


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 30, 2014)

keyseddie said:


> It was a seat of the pants decision to go and we only had 2 old, twice frozen rigged ballyhoo with the eyes about to fall out. Nice bull fed the whole restaurant staff and got us a couple cheap rooms.:mrgreen:



The mahi was the first and only 'game' fish I ever caught


----------



## davedyer (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## ronlane (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's one that I still have on flickr from June of last year.





Moon-5 b&amp;w by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## keyseddie (Jul 7, 2014)

Watching the fog roll in after the last lobster boat vanishes over the horizon. Newfoundland, many Junes ago.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kendall9991 (Jul 7, 2014)

Cell phone photo's unfortunately



1376227_10202331197221259_1973445498_n by Deerkiller_9991, on Flickr



1978 Blazer by Deerkiller_9991, on Flickr


----------

